# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بهترین لپ تاپ برای برنامه نویسی چیست؟

## shirin_sh1024

سلام دوستان  :لبخند: 
من میخوام لپ تاپ جدید بگیرم به نظرتون چه لپ تاپی واسه کار برنامه نویسی حرفه ای مناسبه و چه ویژگی هایی و اولویت هایی باید داشته باشه؟
از نظر ابعاد و سرعت و سیستم عامل و ... مواردی که کلا اهمیت داره بگین و اگرم برند و مدل خاصی میشناسید که همه ی ویژگی های مورد نظر رو داره لطفا معرفی کنید.
(اگه حدودا قیمتش میدونید بد نیست قیمت حدودیشم بدین)

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

CPU قوی Core 2 Due 2.2 به بالا اگر Core i5 باشه که چه بهتر 
RAM زیاد 4GB یا بالاتر   (اگر کم باشد کار کردن هم زمان با برنامه های متعدد اذیت می کند مثل VM ها و ... )
توجه داشته باشید که حداقل 1 گیگابایت مختص خود ویندوز است!

HDD سریع با حجم بالا حداقل 300 گیگابایت  اگر SSD باشد که چه بهتر
هارددیسک 7200 rpm به 5400 آن که معمولا روی لپ تاپ ها هست ترجیح دارد البته با 7200 باتری سریع تر خالی می شود.

مانیتور با وضوح حداقل 1280  اگر 1440 باشد که چه بهتر  (بستگی به خودتان دارد اگر با مانیتور 15 برنامه می نوشتید فرقی نمی کند ولی اگر با مانیتور 20 یا 22 برنامه می نوشتید مانیتور کوچک یعنی 13 اینچ کمی اذیت می کند)

مانیتور LED هم مصرف کمتری دارد و دوام باتری بیشتری ایجاد می کند

کارت گرافیک اصلا مهم نیست. (اگر گیم باز نیستید)

Dell قیمتش به امکاناتش بیشتر می ارزه من هم Inspiron 1520 دارم هم XPS 1530 و کاملا راضی هستم.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> من میخوام لپ تاپ جدید بگیرم به نظرتون چه لپ تاپی واسه کار برنامه نویسی  حرفه ای مناسبه و چه ویژگی هایی و اولویت هایی باید داشته باشه؟


سلام

به هیچ وجه توصیه نمی کنم این کار رو بکنی. PC بخر خیلی به نفعت هست.

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> سلام
> 
> به هیچ وجه توصیه نمی کنم این کار رو بکنی. PC بخر خیلی به نفعت هست.



بنده هم برای کار طولانی مدت لپ تاپ رو پیشنهاد نمی کنم، هم نسبت به PC ضعیف تره و هم اینکه بعد از یک مدت کار طولانی با لپ تاپ آرتروز گردن و مچ میگیری چون به هیچ روشی نمیشه با لپتاپ در حالت بهینه ارگونومیک کار کرد.


من اگر قرار باشه بایک لپتاپی طولانی مدت کار کنم حتما به یک مایتور و کیبورد جدا وصلش میکنم.

----------


## shirin_sh1024

درسته ولی pc  قابیلیت حمل نداره که این ویژگی واسم مهمه 
ممنون arsp جان اطلاعات خیلی خوبی دادی

----------


## mirmousavi.m

پیشنهاد من هم pc هست.
ولی در کل خیلی مهمه که ببینی از چه سیستم‌عاملی استفاده می‌کنی؟ چه برنامه‌نویسی قراره انجام بدی؟ و 32 بیتی یا 64 بیتی...
cpu core i7
اگه 32 بیتی کار می‌کنی رم 3GB بیشتر نمی‌تونی استفاده کنی
Dell

----------


## shirin_sh1024

راستی اگه سایتی هم میشناسید که جامع باشه درمورد ویژگی های برندهای مختلف و قیمتاشون معرفی کنید
ایرانی باشه بهتره اگه نیست خارجی شم خوبه
مثله سایت gsmaria که در مورد موبایله.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
ابعاد صفحه نمایش رو جدی بگیرید، اکثر IDE ها برای برنامه نویسی اونقدر با پنجره های مختلف شلوغ پلوغ هستند که جای پنجره Editor رو تنگ می کنند و مدام باید از بالا به پایین و چپ به راست اسکرول کنی که این خودش باعث حواس پرتی تو برنامه نویسی میشه. یک صفحه نمایش عریض میتونه این مشکل رو رفع کنه.
چیزی که من الان ازش رنج می برم همینه :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## shirin_sh1024

> سلام،
> ابعاد صفحه نمایش رو جدی بگیرید، اکثر IDE ها برای برنامه نویسی اونقدر با پنجره های مختلف شلوغ پلوغ هستند که جای پنجره Editor رو تنگ می کنند و مدام باید از بالا به پایین و چپ به راست اسکرول کنی که این خودش باعث حواس پرتی تو برنامه نویسی میشه. یک صفحه نمایش عریض میتونه این مشکل رو رفع کنه.


سلام ، دقیقا از یه طرف دنبال لپ تاپ کوچیک و سبکم از یه طرف به این مشکلی که شما میگین هم فکر کردم که اگه قرار باشه خیلی کوچیک باشه به مشکل میخورم مخصوصا که منم با دات نت کار میکنم و محیط شلوغی داره فکر کنم باید توصیه تون رو جدی بگیرم

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> پیشنهاد من هم pc هست.
> ولی در کل خیلی مهمه که ببینی از چه سیستم‌عاملی استفاده می‌کنی؟ چه برنامه‌نویسی قراره انجام بدی؟ و 32 بیتی یا 64 بیتی...
> cpu core i7
> اگه 32 بیتی کار می‌کنی رم 3GB بیشتر نمی‌تونی استفاده کنی
> Dell


با سیستم عامل 64 بیتی می توان برای محیط 32 بیتی برنامه نوشت بدون هیچ مشکلی، چون CPU های امروزی در مود x86-64 کار می کنند و نه در مود IA64
در حال حاظر به نظر من توجیهی برای خرید یک سیستم نو و نصب سیستم عامل 32 بیتی وجود ندارد.


مگر در شرایط خاص.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من در خانه لپ تاپ رو به مانیتور و کیبورد وصل میکنم . بیرون هم که خود لپ تاپ . pc هم چند ساله ندارم

----------


## RIG000

با این مشخصات که شما داری میدین ؟ بهترین لف تاف رو میخاین بخلین که 
حاج خانم شیرین اینایی که دوستان میگن خیلی پول میخاد

----------


## shirin_sh1024

> با این مشخصات که شما داری میدین ؟ بهترین لف تاف رو میخاین بخلین که 
> حاج خانم شیرین اینایی که دوستان میگن خیلی پول میخاد


نه راستش من بهترین لپ تاپ رو نمیخوام بخرم فقط پرسیدم دوستان راهنمایی کنند که برای کار برنامه نویسی چه ویژگی هایی مهمتره که بتونم بر اساس اون اولویت ها ، انتخاب کنم. ممکنه به خاطر کمتر شدن قیمت اولویت هایی که پایین تر هستند رو زیاد توجهی نکنم. 
دقیقا میخوام بدونم رو چه معیارایی واسه انتخاب باید توجه بیشتری کنم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

یک سیستم curei7 با رم 4 بگیر مثلا dell 1557 و خلاص کن

----------


## shirin_sh1024

> یک سیستم curei7 با رم 4 بگیر مثلا dell 1557 و خلاص کن


الان یه کم در موردش سرچ کردم فکر میکنم مورد خوبی باشه فقط احساس میکنم یه کم وزنش زیاده 2.8 کیلو یه کم سنگین نمیشه؟

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

به نظر من لپ تاپ یک انتخاب خوبه.
در حال حاظر اکثر لپ تاپ ها مشخصات بالایی رو با قیمت مناسب در اختیارتون میذارن و دیگه یه لپ تاپ با رم کمتر از 3 گیگ و هارد کمتر از 300 گیگابایت رو به سختی میشه پیدا کرد.

به چند تا نکته که توجه کنید کافیه (طبق تجربه شخصی) :
اول اینکه CPU اینتل باشه و 2 گیگا هرتز به بالا.
کارت گرافیک خیلی مهمه حتی اگر اهل بازی های سنگین هم نباشید. کارت گرافیک Intel و ATI رو بهتره انتخاب نکنید و سعی کنید که NVdia باشه.
رزولیشن تصویر هم مهمه که کمتر از 1280x800 نباشه , هرچه بیشتر باشه بهتر.
مانیتورتون هم کمتر از 15 اینچ انتخاب نکنید که پشیمون خواهید شد.

به امکانات اضافی توجهی نکنید , مثل تیونر تلویزیون و فینگر پرینت و از این جور تشریفات!
مهمتر از همه به باتری و تعداد ساعاتی که لپ تاپ میتونه با باتری دووم بیاره توجه کنید.( و تعداد Cel های باطری)
نکته نهایی اینکه اگر از لحاظ مالی هم مشکلی ندارید , هیچوقت آخرین و بهترین مدل بازار رو نخرید.

برای مثال , من دقیقا 11 ماه قبل یه لپ تاپ سطح متوسط خریدم.  4 گیگ رم داره و 300 گیگ هارد. روزانه تقریبا 18 ساعت یا بیشتر به طور مدام روشنه و ازش کار میکشم. هیچ مشکلی هم تا به امروز باهاش نداشتم. کار من هم خیلی خیلی سنگینه. دات نت و SQL Server و MySQL و نسخه های مختلف دلفی و IDE های جاوا و Carbide و Mono و BADA و ... هم روش نصبه که با همشون هم کار می کنم :خجالت:  برنامه نویسی گیم و کارهای گرافیکی هم انجام میدم و به طبع نرم افزار های 3D و گرافیکی هم روی سیستم دارم. درضمن سیستم عامل مکینتاش هم بر روی اون نصب کردم.

ولی از لحاظ سرعت و کارایی هیچگونه و هیچگونه مشکلی ندارم. پس مطمئنا یه سیستم با مشخصاتی مشابه (یا بهتر) برای شما کارایی لازم رو خواهد داشت. چون به احتمال زیاد نیازهای شما به اندازه من نیست و من با این حال از لحاظ سرعت سیستم کاملا راضی هستم.
 
مدل لپ تاپ من Samsung R510 هست و حدود 650$ خریدم که واقعا قیمت مناسبیه.
این لینک مشخصات لپ تاپ منه (یه نمور فرق داره) :
http://www.trustedreviews.com
در این سایت میتونید مشخصات بسیار کاملی از لپ تاپهای مختلف از برند های مختلف رو مشاهده کنید.
 
امیدوارم اطلاعاتی که دادم براتوم مفیدباشه.

----------


## shirin_sh1024

با این همه کاری که ازش میکشید و راضی هستین  واقعا لپ تاپ خوبیه مخصوصا نسبت به قیمتش
ممنون از اطلاعاتی که دادین به خصوص از سایتی که معرفی کردید  :لبخند:

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

سلام
من خودم dell latitude e6500 دارم که اون موقه ها 1.750 قيمتش بود
الان با Cpu 3.3 ارائه ميشه
چند هفته پيش براي دوستم 1564 دل خريدم. 800 و خورده اي. اين هفته دوباره رفته يکي ديگه خريده.

----------


## rezamoini

سلام من خودم apple دارم
ولی به نظر بنده asus ul80vt یک ایده آل هست
این سایت جامع و مفید هست
www.digionline.ir

----------


## anita_jojo20

يه لپ تاپ ساده كه بشه باهاش راحت كار كرد چيه؟قيمتشم بگين ممنون

----------


## rezamoini

> يه لپ تاپ ساده كه بشه باهاش راحت كار كرد چيه؟قيمتشم بگين ممنون


asus ul80vt  قیمت 1,100,000 تومان
این نظر منه

----------


## mehran5

من که dell m1530 گرفتم عالی کار می کنه و اصلانه تو هیچی کم نمی یاره!
فقط مشکلش وزنشه !اگه وسیله نقلیه دارید و مشکل سنگینی نداردید حتما این مدل رو توصیه می کنم.

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

می تونید از سایت http://digikala.com/ مشخصات و قیمت ها رو داشته باشین .. من خودم از این سایت زیاد خرید داشتم و مشکلی برام پیش نیومده .. مدل های دل که جدید دادن نسبتا به هزینه شون هم چیزهایی خوبی از آب در اومدن

----------


## shirin_sh1024

> می تونید از سایت http://digikala.com/ مشخصات و قیمت ها رو داشته باشین .. من خودم از این سایت زیاد خرید داشتم و مشکلی برام پیش نیومده .. مدل های دل که جدید دادن نسبتا به هزینه شون هم چیزهایی خوبی از آب در اومدن


ممنون سایت خیلی خوبی معرفی کردید . علاوه بر جامع بودن و آپدیت بودن قیمت ها، طراحی خیلی خوب و جالبیم داشت   :لبخند:

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

خواهش .. یکی از قابلیتهای خوبش اینه که می تونید آن لاین خرید کنید .. امیدوارم که بتونید سیستمی مناسبتون رو پیدا کنید

----------


## icesunz

اگه احياناً خواستي برند سوني بخري يه سري به اينجا بزن
http://www.kaman-co.com

----------


## JaguarXF

> سلام
> من خودم dell latitude e6500 دارم که اون موقه ها 1.750 قيمتش بود
> الان با Cpu 3.3 ارائه ميشه
> چند هفته پيش براي دوستم 1564 دل خريدم. 800 و خورده اي. اين هفته دوباره رفته يکي ديگه خريده.


E6500 همینی هست که شرکت به ما داده و توی تاپیکی گفتم ماکارونی هم روش ریخته.
ماوس بسیار مزخرف . کیبردش قابل تحمل . وزنش بسیار سنگین در حد یک دسکتاپ! . سیستم انتقال حرارتش نسبتا خوب - حداقل نسبت به  hp که قبلا داشتم - . سر و صدای تولیدیش رضایتش بخش . رزولوشن صفحه نمایشش بسیار عالی . قدرتش و سگ جونیش بسیار خوب . 
در کل لپ تاپی هست که میشه بجای دسکتاپ ازش استفاده کرد ولی اگر دانشجویی هستید که قراره این رو روی شانه اش بندازه و از این کلاس به اون کلاس بره : فراموشش کن . مگر اینکه 15 کیلو اضافه وزن داشته باشی که به لاغر شدنت کمک کنه

----------


## Ahmad Chehreghani

> E6500 همینی هست که شرکت به ما داده و توی تاپیکی گفتم ماکارونی هم روش ریخته.
> ماوس بسیار مزخرف . کیبردش قابل تحمل . وزنش بسیار سنگین در حد یک دسکتاپ! . سیستم انتقال حرارتش نسبتا خوب - حداقل نسبت به  hp که قبلا داشتم - . سر و صدای تولیدیش رضایتش بخش . رزولوشن صفحه نمایشش بسیار عالی . قدرتش و سگ جونیش بسیار خوب . 
> در کل لپ تاپی هست که میشه بجای دسکتاپ ازش استفاده کرد ولی اگر دانشجویی هستید که قراره این رو روی شانه اش بندازه و از این کلاس به اون کلاس بره : فراموشش کن . مگر اینکه 15 کیلو اضافه وزن داشته باشی که به لاغر شدنت کمک کنه


شايد چون اولين لپتاپ منه زياد با وزنش مشکلي ندارم :اشتباه: 
به نظر من که وزنش خوبه :دي البته نسبت به کارايي و اينکه فول پورت هستش خيلي عاليه
 :لبخند گشاده!: 
الان چند وقتي هستش که اکثر روزا ميبرمش دانشگاه.
موسش بعضي موقه ها وقتي بالا مياد کار نميکنه و وقتي که ويندوز کاملا بالا اومد شروع به کار ميکنه. البته دونوع موس داره که در اينصورت من از اونيکي استفاده ميکنم :دي
به نظر من صفحه کليد عاليي داره. مخصوصا Back lightش
گرافيک خوبي نداره. براي من که 256 هستش :ناراحت:  که براي بازي فکر نميکنم به درد بخوره
به خاط همين گرافيکش، ويندوز سون نمره 4.3 رو داده

----------


## javalike

> سلام دوستان 
> من میخوام لپ تاپ جدید بگیرم به نظرتون چه لپ تاپی واسه کار برنامه نویسی حرفه ای مناسبه و چه ویژگی هایی و اولویت هایی باید داشته باشه؟
> از نظر ابعاد و سرعت و سیستم عامل و ... مواردی که کلا اهمیت داره بگین و اگرم برند و مدل خاصی میشناسید که همه ی ویژگی های مورد نظر رو داره لطفا معرفی کنید.
> (اگه حدودا قیمتش میدونید بد نیست قیمت حدودیشم بدین)


مقاله چگونه بهترین لپ تاپ رو برای برنامه نویسی و مهندسی کامپیوتر در سال ۲۰۱۷ انتخاب کنیم رو در لینک زیر مشاهده کنید:

https://goo.gl/myPcp8

----------


## charcharkh

صفحه مات بخر صفحه براق نخری چشمو داغون میکنه کشیدم که میگم چون همش بایست زل بزنی تو مانیتور

----------


## charcharkh

ضمنا توصیه ام pc هست اونم با مانیتور 20 به بالا حداقل پشیمون نمیشه البته بسته به بودجتم داره من خودم سر این کار کم هزینه کردم ولی شما اشتباه منو نکن  :چشمک:  اگر pc گرفتی سی پی یو 2.2 یا 2.4 به بالا رم هم حداقل 4 و هارد هم بسته به کارت داره راستی موس و کیبورد هم خیلی مهم هست که خوش دست و خوش دکمه باشه شاید الان بخندی ولی بهدا نتیجش رو میبینی راستی یه پد درست حسابی بگیر که زیر مچ دست رو کامل پر کنه و مسایل دیگه .... یه همچین سیستمی کار یه برنامه نویس نیمه حرفه ای رو راه میاندازه راستی مادر برد هم اطلاعات ندارم بگرد دنبالش

بهرحال انتخاب با شماست

----------


## pnet

سلام برای برنامه نویسی بهتره  یک لپ تاپ با پردازنده quad  مانند 4800mq  4900mq 6800hq  بخری که قابلیت پشتیبانی از 32 گیگ رم را داشته باشه   و صفحه نمایش مات  از ضروریات هستش  برای اطلاعات بیشتر این مقاله مطالعه کن

http://www.stockdigital.ir/mag/13-%D...%B3%DB%8C.html

----------


## elenak81

core i7 مسلما قوی ترینه !



جزوه استاتیک ثبت در گوگل گردنبند چوکر ph متر

----------


## samanlink@yahoo.com

چند مدل از بهترین لپ تاپ ها برای برنامه نویسی
لپ تاپ ایسر NITRO 592G i7-12GB-2TB-128GB-4G                                  Acer ASPIRE V15 NITRO 592G i7-12GB-2TB-128GB SSD-4G LapTop
                                                                                                    قیمت از:                                 900,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  900,000             

 لپ تاپ ایسوس K556UQ i7-12GB-1T-2GB 
                 Asus K556UQ i7-12GB-1T-2GB Laptop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 3,100,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  5,200,000             



 لپ تاپ ایسوس ویوو بوک مکس X541UV i7-8-1TB-2G 
                 Asus VivoBook Max X541UV i7-8-1TB-2G Laptop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 2,800,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  3,650,000             



 لپ تاپ لنوو آیدیا پد IP510 i7-8-1TB-4G 
                 Lenovo Ideapad IP510 i7-8-1TB-4G laptop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 2,770,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  2,840,000             



 لپ تاپ لنوو IP320 i3-4GB-1TB-2GB 
                 Lenovo IdeaPad 320 LapTop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 1,840,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  3,100,000             



 لپ تاپ لنوو IdeaPad 110 N3060-4GB-500GB-Intel 
                 Lenovo IdeaPad 110 LapTop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 1,195,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  1,690,000             



 لپ تاپ لنوو IP320 i5-8GB-1TB-2GB 
                 Lenovo IdeaPad 320 LapTop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 2,390,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  4,230,000             



 لپ تاپ لنوو IP320 i5-8GB-2TB-2GB 
                 Lenovo IdeaPad 320 LapTop

                                                                                       قیمت از:                                 2,450,000             
                                               قیمت تا:                                  2,870,000

----------

